# Huge coblalt blue bottle.



## Likethatbea (Aug 8, 2018)

This is my new find. Coblalt blue bottle, over 13" tall and 5-1/2" in diameter. Partially threaded neck. M in a circle for, I believe Maryland Glass and 2 below it for mold#?. I had find out that Maryland made them from 1920 to 70. I look for similar bottle on the web but cannot find more information.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 8, 2018)

That dimpled pattern around the base suggests it's fairly recent, probably 1950s at the earliest.  Beyond that there isn't much you can tell about a bottle like that.  It was probably either something medicinal or some sort of household product.


----------



## Likethatbea (Aug 8, 2018)

Thank you Canadian bottles for your answer. I did suspect that it might be even from 60 or 70. Am I correct that it is Maryland?


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 8, 2018)

It certainly could be.  With this sort of thing there isn't any way to narrow it down beyond a range of several decades.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Aug 11, 2018)

Yes it is Maryland. I think your bottle is the same as this one-

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Two-Large-...s+phillips&_from=R40&rt=nc&_trksid=m570.l1313


----------



## Bottledigger52 (Nov 6, 2018)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/HUMONGOUS-...:l3cAAOSw-wJaFvZY:sc:USPSPriority!21085!US!-1 

I have also dug one of these they are from Maryland and seen them sell for around 50.00 at Flea markets because of the size nice find.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Nov 7, 2018)

Small world. I found a similar one today, but it has a wider mouth.


----------

